# Is this 06 giant OCR3 overpriced?



## Bryant Palomino (Jul 6, 2013)

Sharp Giant Road Bike - Working perfectly!!

The guy is asking for 500. I think he's asking for too much. i got him to get as low as 460. He told me that he wont go any lower, but idk if i should buy it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes it is overpriced.

Do you know what size fits you?

You should check around the local shops to see what is out there. You might find a deal and get a new one for around $500. And buying at a shop usually includes a fitting that is very important if you're inexperienced.

You can get a new bike for $450-500 from BikesDirect for what he wants for that used one.


----------



## Trackdayhero (Jul 2, 2013)

I just started biking and don't pretend to know anything about the bike market. 

Just sharing that I was also looking for a used entry level bike at about your price. I'm 6'5" and not a lot of bikes with a suitable frame size come up on kijiji. An xl Giant OCR 3 was listed for 500. Since I know nothing of bikes I read some online reviews, they all seemed pretty positive and described the type of bike I was looking for. I went to see it, took it for a test ride, and was very happy. The only bikes I had ridden up to the point of my test ride were cheapie Canadian Tire mountain bikes. The OCR felt amazing in comparison. I ended up purchasing the bike for 425$. I'm very happy with the bike so for me it has been a good deal. I should note that I live in the Niagara Region in Ontario so pricing may be off in comparison to your local area. 

Have been out for a bunch of rides between 20 and 60km. So far I have nothing but good things to say about the bike. I have really enjoyed getting into cycling on it.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, a 7 year old aluminum road bike with Sora is not worth $500. You can get a new Sora equipped bike on Bikesdirect for that kind of money. I had a carbon fiber Giant OCR C3 with 9sp 105 that I sold for $720 earlier this year.


----------

